# Max Dog Brewing



## nosco (19/8/14)

I am just starting to get my keezer going. I hav'nt even tapped my first keg yet so early days. I like the idea of nitro but will probably be a a long way down the track.

Any way searching on nitro to kill time (no pun intended) and found Max Dog Brewing. Its a company starting by Dr Philip Nitschke, a euthanasia advocate. Its sells nitro bottles under a brewing company front for people who want to die. Its a legal loop hole. Unfortunately it sounds like its %100 nitro plus the more I think about it buying from them would be pretty kreepy. I did send them an email equiry though :lol:.

Just wondering if any body knew anything about it.

Nosco.


----------



## shaunous (19/8/14)

Makes sense I suppose.

Breathing in an inert(or any not containing O2) gas will make you go to sleep from oxygen stavation to the brain and give u a relatively painfull death from Asphyxiation.


After watching my poor grandmother live and die with demensia i dont blame people for doing it, but in saying that, their to far gone to make these decisions so its lose lose. Im guessing its cancer sufferers and what not doing this. 
Did read an article about Australian's travelling somewhere oversea's to be 'put down' because our country wont allow it, but this one did. Cant remember why or where this was though.


----------



## shaunous (19/8/14)

Wow, only just noticed they're also based in Aus. Yeh, kinda creepy :blink:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Max Dog Brewing *(global) can be contacted at:

[email protected]


*USA*
4281 Express Lane
Suite N5973
Sarasota FL 34238

+1 941-256-0065

*Rest of World (inc Australia)*
GPO Box 400
Adelaide SA 5001


----------



## goomboogo (19/8/14)

Nitschke has been selling these cylinders for quite a while. The slogan is beyond tacky - "Max Dog Brewing - Dispense or Dispose...".


----------

